# Leg pain while riding



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Sounds like shin splints?

Does it hurt when you run? Or run on hard surfaces?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 136210 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm really not quite sure what it could be. It hurts when I run in general, I mainly run outside out in the woods but I also run on treadmills from time to time as well. It feels the same either way.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Is the pain in the front of your calf? 

Google shin splints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Please, please see your doctor, particularly if you are under 30. Asymmetrical leg pain like that is always a worry in young women and you absolutely have to rule out bone cancer, which can get really nasty if you sit on it too long before diagnosis. Also, depending on where exactly your pain is, you could possibly have a deep-vein thrombosis. In any case, this is one for proper medical advice! All the best to you.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

See a doctor. Pain can often cause us to move differently which subsequently causes more pain which is sometime hard to self-diagnose. A horse once stepped on my foot. Days later, the pain was not gone; if anything, it was worse. I saw a doctor, fearing broken bones. After taking X-rays, the doctor sent me to a physical therapist. The pain I was feeling was caused by poor movement I developed as a response to the original pain from the horse stepping on my foot.

When you return to riding, learn to move in balance and relaxation. Many riders try too hard and overstress their muscles.


----------

